# New (to me) cabinet humidor!



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks to a great BOTL IceHog3!! What a sweet deal. Looks much more appealing than the 56 quart cooler that is the current overflow container. Now I just have to season and fill it up!




























Now the fun begins! Thanks again to IceHog3!! Slope, what slope????? Dammit!!

Ryan


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

That's a sweet looking humi, congrats. It'll look even sweeter when it's full. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

That thing looks great. Way to be, Tom! Very nice cabinet. :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice looking humidor, congrats! :ss


----------



## psu08 (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice! I hope to have something similar some day.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks very nice!

Now fill her up!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

That's one sweet lookin' Cabinet, Ryan!! 

I hope it serves you as well as it served me, and that it is soon full with everything you like to smoke! :tu


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

That is one nice looking humi. Congratulations:bl


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Man that's sharp. Looks brand new, well cared for.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice cabinet. Have fun filling it up.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

oh man that looks like a beaut!!!
that the one either cheaphumidors. or tampabay. has to offer?


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

That is one sweet Humi. Have fun filling it up with some tasty smokes.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> That's one sweet lookin' Cabinet, Ryan!!
> 
> I hope it serves you as well as it served me, and that it is soon full with everything you like to smoke! :tu


*Dang, Tom! What did you upgrade to!? * :ss


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

That's a beautiful piece, and you know it was cared for getting it from another BOTL on CS. Congrats, and have fun filling her up.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

as my good friend Borat would say "THATS NIIIIIIICCCCCCEEEEEE" enjoy it bro, definitly a great looking humi.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> oh man that looks like a beaut!!!
> that the one either cheaphumidors. or tampabay. has to offer?


That is from Cheap Humidors, Sam.

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...&Product_Code=DH-1500C&Category_Code=Preorder



SmokeyJoe said:


> *Dang, Tom! What did you upgrade to!? * :ss


I bought the Aristocrat MxT back in April of last year Joe....needed a bit more room.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I bought the Aristocrat MxT back in April of last year Joe....needed a bit more room.


I hope to god I don't have to upgrade to something that big, until after I buy a house and have the time to build a walk in and a smoking room, especially after the recent M-25D purchase:ss.


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I am real excited about this piece of furniture. I need to get this rh stabilized, and start trying to fill it.

Ryan


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks great! Enjoy filling it up


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice looking humi there.

Have fun fillin it up.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

How's the re-seasoning going, Ryan?


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> How's the re-seasoning going, Ryan?


I dont know. I think I am mentally challenged... I need to try and get past the salt test first. I am having issues that can probably be summed up as operator error. I will continue to trudge along. Thanks guys.

Ryan


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice! I like that humidor. I think that might be my next one..
Scott


----------



## SSmith (Apr 3, 2008)

That is a very beautiful box you have there. I love how it blends in to look like a regular side table or lamp stand. Maybe I'll get one like that for myself one day!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a beauty, I am sure it will fill up fast.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

:tu:tu Good For You!!!!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

That's the exact humidor I have been looking at and is the perfect color for my new floors. I will probably buy one soon.

I noticed the plug and am wondering if you will use an Oasis or beads?


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Right now beads. I think I need another pound though as I am having trouble getting over 60% rh with the hygrometer in the top drawer. I have a single pound of beads split between the bottom and the shelf. along with a dish of water in the bottom. Any advice would be great. I think I am going to have to post photos of my beads for others to tell mw if they are wet enough. I am an idiot.

Ryan


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

slimm said:


> Right now beads. I think I need another pound though as I am having trouble getting over 60% rh with the hygrometer in the top drawer. I have a single pound of beads split between the bottom and the shelf. along with a dish of water in the bottom. Any advice would be great. I think I am going to have to post photos of my beads for others to tell mw if they are wet enough. I am an idiot.
> 
> Ryan


Did you do the overnight distilled water trick I mentioned, Ryan?

It will also likely hold humidity better when you have some cigars in there, and a day or two at 60% won't hurt them a bit.


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes sir, I have the water still in there. I have done that trick 3 times now. I believe this is operator error and needing more beads and sticks in the cabinet!

Ryan


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

very nice humi!


----------

